# PPPoE error

## PinkPanther

i'm trying to connect to the net and i always get this error:

```

linuxmachine@root # adsl-start

................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 191:3060 Terminated       $ connect "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1

```

wtf is it?

----------

## PinkPanther

i ran it on debug mode,that's the result

```

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Mon Jan 26 06:31:41 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2004

Output of uname -a

Linux linuxmachine 2.6.1-gentoo #5 Wed Jan 14 18:05:41 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i586 Pentium MMX GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:C9:9A:53:C0  

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3184 (3.1 Kb)  TX bytes:3704 (3.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:15 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:972 (972.0 b)  TX bytes:972 (972.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_generic            23304  0 

slhc                    6272  1 ppp_generic

sr_mod                 12832  0 

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=ronitcohen@IBarak

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach usepeerdns mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user ronitcohen@IBarak lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3526/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 3585

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53727: Input/output error

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3526/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 3585), status = 0x100

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Extract from /var/log/messages

Jan 26 05:51:49 linuxmachine pppd[3183]: Exit.

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppd[3216]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppd[3216]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppoe[3217]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppoe[3217]: PPP session is 49865

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppoe[3217]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 49865: Input/output error

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppoe[3217]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 05:51:54 linuxmachine pppd[3216]: Exit.

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppd[3249]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppd[3249]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppoe[3250]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppoe[3250]: PPP session is 49900

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppoe[3250]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 49900: Input/output error

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppoe[3250]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 05:51:59 linuxmachine pppd[3249]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:00:23 linuxmachine pppd[3188]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:00:28 linuxmachine pppd[3205]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:00:33 linuxmachine pppd[3229]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:00:39 linuxmachine pppd[3246]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:00:44 linuxmachine pppd[3263]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:00:49 linuxmachine pppd[3287]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:00:54 linuxmachine pppd[3304]: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:    mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Jan 26 06:25:05 linuxmachine pppd[3024]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:25:05 linuxmachine pppd[3024]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:25:05 linuxmachine pppd[3024]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Jan 26 06:25:05 linuxmachine pppd[3024]:   script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-2966/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 3025

Jan 26 06:25:06 linuxmachine pppoe[3025]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:25:06 linuxmachine pppoe[3025]: PPP session is 53568

Jan 26 06:25:06 linuxmachine pppoe[3025]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53568: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:25:06 linuxmachine pppoe[3025]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:25:06 linuxmachine pppd[3024]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-2966/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 3025), status = 0x100

Jan 26 06:25:06 linuxmachine pppd[3024]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppd[3059]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppd[3059]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppoe[3060]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppoe[3060]: PPP session is 53641

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppoe[3060]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53641: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppoe[3060]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:13 linuxmachine pppd[3059]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppd[3083]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppd[3083]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppoe[3084]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppoe[3084]: PPP session is 53646

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppoe[3084]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53646: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppoe[3084]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:18 linuxmachine pppd[3083]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppd[3107]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppd[3107]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppoe[3108]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppoe[3108]: PPP session is 53650

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppoe[3108]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53650: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppoe[3108]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:23 linuxmachine pppd[3107]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:28 linuxmachine pppd[3140]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:28 linuxmachine pppd[3140]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:29 linuxmachine pppoe[3141]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:29 linuxmachine pppoe[3141]: PPP session is 53652

Jan 26 06:28:29 linuxmachine pppoe[3141]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53652: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:29 linuxmachine pppoe[3141]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:29 linuxmachine pppd[3140]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppd[3164]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppd[3164]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppoe[3165]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppoe[3165]: PPP session is 53653

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppoe[3165]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53653: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppoe[3165]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:34 linuxmachine pppd[3164]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppd[3197]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppd[3197]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppoe[3198]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppoe[3198]: PPP session is 53654

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppoe[3198]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53654: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppoe[3198]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:39 linuxmachine pppd[3197]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppd[3221]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppd[3221]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppoe[3222]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppoe[3222]: PPP session is 53660

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppoe[3222]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53660: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppoe[3222]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:28:44 linuxmachine pppd[3221]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppd[3278]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppd[3278]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppoe[3279]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppoe[3279]: PPP session is 53689

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppoe[3279]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53689: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppoe[3279]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:15 linuxmachine pppd[3278]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppd[3302]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppd[3302]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppoe[3303]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppoe[3303]: PPP session is 53693

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppoe[3303]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53693: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppoe[3303]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:20 linuxmachine pppd[3302]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:25 linuxmachine pppd[3327]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:25 linuxmachine pppd[3327]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:26 linuxmachine pppoe[3331]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:26 linuxmachine pppoe[3331]: PPP session is 53697

Jan 26 06:30:26 linuxmachine pppoe[3331]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53697: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:26 linuxmachine pppoe[3331]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:26 linuxmachine pppd[3327]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppd[3359]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppd[3359]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppoe[3360]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppoe[3360]: PPP session is 53702

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppoe[3360]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53702: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppoe[3360]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:31 linuxmachine pppd[3359]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppd[3383]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppd[3383]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppoe[3384]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppoe[3384]: PPP session is 53704

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppoe[3384]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53704: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppoe[3384]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:36 linuxmachine pppd[3383]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppd[3416]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppd[3416]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppoe[3417]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppoe[3417]: PPP session is 53708

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppoe[3417]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53708: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppoe[3417]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:41 linuxmachine pppd[3416]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppd[3440]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppd[3440]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppoe[3441]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppoe[3441]: PPP session is 53709

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppoe[3441]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53709: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppoe[3441]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:30:46 linuxmachine pppd[3440]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppd[3516]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppd[3516]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppd[3516]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppd[3516]:   script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3458/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 3517

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppoe[3517]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppoe[3517]: PPP session is 53721

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppoe[3517]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53721: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppoe[3517]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppd[3516]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3458/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 3517), status = 0x100

Jan 26 06:31:12 linuxmachine pppd[3516]: Exit.

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppd[3584]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppd[3584]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppd[3584]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppd[3584]:   script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3526/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 3585

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppoe[3585]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppoe[3585]: PPP session is 53727

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppoe[3585]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 53727: Input/output error

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppoe[3585]: Sent PADT

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppd[3584]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3526/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 3585), status = 0x100

Jan 26 06:31:42 linuxmachine pppd[3584]: Exit.

Mon Jan 26 06:31:42 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2004

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

06:31:42.613 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:a0:c9:9a:53:c0 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 01 0e 00 00               ............

06:31:42.668 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 37

SourceAddr 00:02:3b:00:b5:cd DestAddr 00:a0:c9:9a:53:c0

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 01 0e 00 00 01 02 00 11   ................

39 30 30 35 32 30 31 30 31 39 33 35 39 35 2d 31   90052010193595-1

30 01 01 00 00                                    0....

06:31:42.669 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:a0:c9:9a:53:c0 DestAddr 00:02:3b:00:b5:cd

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 01 0e 00 00               ............

06:31:42.701 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADS sess-id 53727 length 33

SourceAddr 00:02:3b:00:b5:cd DestAddr 00:a0:c9:9a:53:c0

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 01 0e 00 00 01 02 00 11   ................

39 30 30 35 32 30 31 30 31 39 33 35 39 35 2d 31   90052010193595-1

30                                                0

06:31:42.712 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 53727 length 59

SourceAddr 00:a0:c9:9a:53:c0 DestAddr 00:02:3b:00:b5:cd

01 03 00 04 01 0e 00 00 02 03 00 2f 52 50 2d 50   .........../RP-P

50 50 6f 45 3a 20 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 63 61 6c   PPoE: System cal

6c 20 65 72 72 6f 72 3a 20 49 6e 70 75 74 2f 6f   l error: Input/o

75 74 70 75 74 20 65 72 72 6f 72                  utput error

```

----------

## Chris W

Interface eth0, over which you are using PPPOE, shouldn't be allocated an IP address.  Yours has 10.0.0.2.   You need to set:

```
iface_eth0="up"
```

and nothing else eth0 related in /etc/conf.d/net.

If, on the other hand, your DSL device is making the PPPOE connection on your behalf and acting as a router/NAT/DHCP server you don't need PPPOE on the machine at all.  In this circumstance the interface should have an IP, probably allocated by DHCP.

----------

